# Screen size vs Throw distance



## capt_jack (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi There

I did a small Home theater setup in my home, and my friend likes it very much and asked me to help him do one at his home.

I have a few questions about which projector to buy:

*The throw distance is 6m/+-19ft. The reason for this is he doesn't want to drill through the ceiling so he wants to put it on a small shelve at the back of the room against the wall?
*The screen size can't be bigger than 80 Inches?
*And the pj budget is 500 - 1500 USDollar?

Can someone please advise me which pj to buy that would deliver these spec? Any advice will be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not a projector pro by any means but this site has a list of all projectors available and gives you a great calculator that helps you deiced placement.

Generally if you placing a projector more then 14Ft from the screen you have to start looking at higher lumin output (at least 1200) and something with Lens shift. Is the room able to be made completely dark? if not then an even higher lumin rating is recommended.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

Panasonic PT AX 200U very flexible on placment and puts out plenty of light for movies, sports or TV a little less than $1000


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah! He'll need plenty of lumens, I would suggest ceiling installation to get closer to the screen. 6m throw is too much


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Another large consideration is light control, projectors don't like light, controlling ambient light is a big deal and will make you happy 

For the shelf setup, be sure to choose a projector that works well with your shelf. By that I mean to take heat into account. IE, if the projector exhausts out the back and the back of the projector is shoved into a shelf that probably isn't going to work.

On the throw distance question...
*Optimal *is to place the projector at a distance that provides you the desired screen size and utilizes the *least* (smallest picture) *amount *of zoom. Looking at your specs you'll probably need a long throw projector like the panasonic.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That would be the best image quality... but the least brightness.


----------



## capt_jack (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanx for all the good advice guys! The room can be made pretty dark in daylight though. so the only problem I have then is the screen size and pj!

Capt_jack


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

You'll also need to figure out what screen material would be suitable for you. Aren't your mind set up on a 80" screen?


----------

